
Show HN: Flpbk.io – Video to flipbook converter - momciloo
https://flpbk.io
======
momciloo
Hi HN! I made this. Here's some short info about it:

I started developing this 2.5 years ago, as a funny side project

People kinda loved it, so I decided to launch it :)

In the next few weeks, I'll explore the possibilities of B2B partnerships and
develop additional features.

Stack behind: Nuxt(Vue), Java and Netlify for hosting the frontend.

